# Let's Get Some Excitement Going!



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Who's catching what out there and where?!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I*

caught a "Cold" this weekend   does that count And it should count, because i got caught in the rain, walking from the parking lot into BassPro shop to pick up some leader tackle. And then i got rain on again, going to home depot. To get some PVC Pipe for new (longer) sand spikes....and some weed line......so seeing that my "Cold" is fishing related, That should count as a report  :beer: :beer:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Kings, spanish, blues and ladyfish. All off the PCB pier.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

jettypark28 said:


> caught a "Cold" this weekend   does that count:


HaHaHahaha 

Does not count! We're looking for living breathing, slimy (would say scaly, but not every fish has scales) things that swim in water!

How long are you planning to make the sand spikes?


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

Well its been pretty slow this summer and really have not fished the surf much but did manage to get one of those F I I’m going fishing days. Went out to Guana North access 
(Will not do that again with the cart as 16 inch rolleze don’t help none with steps) and headed north about halfway to the condos. Now of course the first thing I do is drop my cigarettes in the water and discovered I had no more in my dry storage. But figured that after tangling with the stairs I was going to rough it . Fishing shrimp and fleas I caught a blue fish a lady fish and a few small bonnet heads then moved back towards the ramp where strangely enough I picked up 3 blue runners so I took one and cut him into strips and threw it out about 30-40 yards. Within 10 minutes I had my first run of the day, a spinner about 3-3.5 ft. so I put out another chunk and again with in ten minutes I had another spinner I guess was about 4ft








I only had one leader for toothy fish and it was starting to look a little too frayed as were my nerves from lack of nicotine so I gave up. 
Was nice to just get out.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

F I LetsGoFishin said:


> Well its been pretty slow this summer and really have not fished the surf much but did manage to get one of those F I I’m going fishing days. Went out to Guana North access


Betcha had fun anyway. I started to head down towards Guano yesterday; but wasn't quite sure where to get to the surf in that area. So I turned north off JTB and went to 16th st. How far down is that access F.I.?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

nothing match in my side of the town. but the cantseeum are biting REALLY good.


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

*CCAFS bridge*

I limited out today on mangrove snappers. A buddy of mine called me at 3:30 PM (at work)and asked me if I want some live shrimps, I asked him what for?. He told me that mangrove snappers had been running last several days around pilings in one of the bridge in CCAFS, and he just limited out. Well, he gave me the shrimps and let me borrowed his rod. After about 45 min, I limited out too. Bigest is 17.5", smallest is 15". It has been a while since fishing that's exciting.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

DVO said:


> I limited out today on mangrove snappers. A buddy of mine called me at 3:30 PM (at work)and asked me if I want some live shrimps, I asked him what for?. He told me that mangrove snappers had been running last several days around pilings in one of the bridge in CCAFS, and he just limited out. Well, he gave me the shrimps and let me borrowed his rod. After about 45 min, I limited out too. Bigest is 17.5", smallest is 15". It has been a while since fishing that's exciting.


And we had to ask before you posted that report? Jeez.


----------



## vulcanizedplease (Jun 24, 2007)

directions to this bridge please :fishing:


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

*direction to this bridge = $10 paypal .*

i bet that's what he is going to say.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*People dont want*

their "Honey Hole" given out, or we would run over there, and take all the fish you really only have one bridge that leads to the Airforce station..."Nasa Pky causeway" and the bridges really arent that big...Not compare to the another bridges that cross over both the Indian and Banana river......This where you will have to learn how to go "Bridge hopping" and if they are counting all the other brides...then you have four other bridges.....good luck on your hunting.....and least you know they were casting around the pilings....


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry folks !. It only opens to NASA/CCAFS personel, with badge. If you know someone who work at the Cape, then he or she can escort you in. Each badged employee can escort 2 people to fish in NASA/CCAFS, and 1 person if you fish in Trident Basin (belong to NAVY).


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

By the way, I never try to hide my "honey hole". I believe that other people want to have fun fishing as much as I do. The bridge name is Roy Bridges, it is between NASA and CCAFS on NASA Parkway (cross Banana River). If you do have access to fish, then remember that west end of the bridge, along 2nd piling, is the "honey hole". Have fun. If you do go fishing there, yell out loud "DEVO", I will answer if I happen to be there.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I always have the utmost respect for people who will share their fishing holes with others. Now that just makes for good karma, fishing or otherwise.


----------



## F I LetsGoFishin (Apr 24, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> Betcha had fun anyway. I started to head down towards Guano yesterday; but wasn't quite sure where to get to the surf in that area. So I turned north off JTB and went to 16th st. How far down is that access F.I.?


 Always have fun fishen no matter what. Even it if it turns into a misadventure you can always find something fun or funny about it.

North Guana is the first parking space about 2-3 miles south of Micklers on A1A. If you use a cart beware th stairs or just keep heading south to south beach access or gate station.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Sorry*

DVO didnt mean to call you out on that....But thats just the way your reply reads. (Go back and read it) Was that bridge always "Closed" ?? or was it one of the "911" closures? for some reason, i swear i have fish that area MANY!!!! Moons ago.....We lost alot of great fishing grounds, since 911  and they are never going to be open to us again except for you lucky chosen few:beer: You know i just thought of something......These areas should be open to "Servicemen/women" who have put their time in, i am going to have to look into this....:fishing:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Caught about 10 keeper Trout this weekend, a Snook last night, couple of keeper Mango's, and an azzzzload of Ladyfish. All were caught off a lighted dock in Ponce between 10pm and 3am on live shrimp.


----------



## EasyCheeze (Jun 27, 2007)

private dock?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Yup.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> I always have the utmost respect for people who will share their fishing holes with others. Now that just makes for good karma, fishing or otherwise.


This is code for tell me more...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

VICIII said:


> This is code for tell me more...


And you know I give most of my fish away anyhow.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

emanuel said:


> And you know I give most of my fish away anyhow.


He Does..... Everyone should fish with ya... that was some good eats... 
You have been slacking lately... I have some flounder recipes I want to try... Just clean and pack in Dry ice and send them over...


----------

